# Neologismos que os despiertan las ganas de matar.



## wintermute81 (1 Ene 2023)

Empiezo yo:

_Disfrutona_.

Ser una persona _disfrutona_.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2023)

Resiliencia


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Ene 2023)

matria


----------



## wintermute81 (1 Ene 2023)

Responsabilidad afectiva.


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Ene 2023)

"violencia vicaria"


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (1 Ene 2023)

"Imperdible"....por imprescindible.


----------



## McLovin (1 Ene 2023)

Casoplón.

Icónico.

InteligenciaArtificial (ya funciona como una sola palabra)


----------



## aretai (1 Ene 2023)

Todos los relacionados con las tecnologías:

_Galactic Viceroy of Research Excellence_


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Ene 2023)

Covid


----------



## Furymundo (1 Ene 2023)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Empiezo yo:
> 
> _Disfrutona_.
> 
> Ser una persona _disfrutona_.



me suena a SLUTONA
@Segismunda


----------



## wintermute81 (1 Ene 2023)

Brunch

En lugar de almuerzo.


----------



## Aurkitu (1 Ene 2023)

_Bro_


----------



## Recio (1 Ene 2023)

sororidad

palabro inventedo por el mismisimo george soros, casi seguro


----------



## wintermute81 (1 Ene 2023)

Bizarro.

Pero no como valiente si no como algo extraño.


----------



## wintermute81 (1 Ene 2023)

Muffin.


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Ene 2023)

Género.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Ene 2023)

Regulinchi


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Ene 2023)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Bizarro.
> 
> Pero no como valiente si no como algo extraño.



Galicismo


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Ene 2023)

Incierto por falso.


----------



## wintermute81 (1 Ene 2023)

Chequear.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (1 Ene 2023)

Empoderamiento


----------



## TedKord (1 Ene 2023)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Empiezo yo:
> 
> _Disfrutona_.
> 
> Ser una persona _disfrutona_.



Disfrutona mola. Suena a palabra de peli erótica de los 70.


----------



## TALEBIANO (1 Ene 2023)

"Hermano" (antes decían "primo", "compadre" que es igual de detestable) cuando están hablando entre amigos.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (1 Ene 2023)

Democracia


----------



## El chepa (1 Ene 2023)

Recio dijo:


> sororidad
> 
> palabro inventedo por el mismisio george soros, casi seguro



Sororidad lo inventó Unamuno, en La tía Tula, como equivalente femenino de hermandad para el masculino.


----------



## Patoso (1 Ene 2023)

Masculinidac tóxica
Suicidio ampliado
Espacio seguro
No normativo
Pelimantitanetflix


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

· Todos los de la ideología de género:

agénero
bigénero
cisgénero
expresión de género
género [en la acepción tan particular que le otorga la ideología de género]
género binario
género fluido
ideología de género
intergénero
intersexual
mutogénero
no binario
non-conforming [véase persona de sexo no ajustado]
pangénero
persona de sexo no ajustado
sexo [en la acepción tan particular que le otorga la ideología de género]
transexual
transgénero
trigénero

· las modernas «feminizaciones»:

_la jueza_ por _la juez
la presidenta_ por _la presidente_
etc.


----------



## palmerita (1 Ene 2023)

cari, bro, playita, cervecita, aperitivito


----------



## Segismunda (1 Ene 2023)

Furymundo dijo:


> me suena a SLUTONA
> @Segismunda



La SLUTONA es disfrutona.


----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

Transversalidad.


----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

palmerita dijo:


> cari, bro, playita, cervecita



Te lo compro, pero no son peores que el "viejologismo" ese tan repugnante del "cafelito".
Me puede apetecer muchisimo un cafe, pero si me ofrecen un "cafelito" se me pasan las ganas de inmediato.


----------



## McLovin (1 Ene 2023)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> "Hermano" (antes decían "primo", "compadre" que es igual de detestable) cuando están hablando entre amigos.




En entornos extremadamente garrulos, barrios de extrarradio y ciudades dormitorio de mierda, entre la chavalada expuesta a la mierda del reggaeton, se estila mucho "pana". "Mis panas" (mis compañeros, mis colegas, mis amigos). Ver a españoles BLANCOS disfrazados de pandilleros dominicanos, escuchando música basura vomitiva caribeña rollo reggaeton y usando expresiones sudamericanas tipo "pana" es algo alucinante.


----------



## McLovin (1 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Te lo compro, pero no son peores que el "viejologismo" ese tan repugnante del "cafelito".
> Me puede apetecer muchisimo un cafe, pero si me ofrecen un "cafelito" se me pasan las ganas de inmediato.




O copichuela, igual de repugnante. O "ponme un correito mañana para recordármelo" para decir "envíame o mándame mañana un CORREO para recordármelo". Cada vez que escucho eso de "ponme un correito" me sale un sarpullido por toda la piel. Por no hablar de toda la mierda de anglicismos usados en entornos empresariales: CEO, deadline, el environment, el meeting, mandatorio....


----------



## ussser (1 Ene 2023)

palmerita dijo:


> cari, bro, playita, cervecita



Palmerita


----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> O copichuela, igual de repugnante. O "ponme un correito mañana para recordármelo" para decir "envíame o mándame mañana un CORREO para recordármelo". Cada vez que escucho eso de "ponme un correito" me sale un sarpullido por toda la piel. Por no hablar de toda la mierda de anglicismos usados en entornos empresariales: CEO, deadline, el environment, el meeting, mandatorio....





Que grandes los chanantes...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Ene 2023)

Cisgénero


----------



## midelburgo (1 Ene 2023)

Explosionar
Topar
Testar


----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

ussser dijo:


> Palmerita



Jajjajajajjajajajajajjajajajjajajajjajajajaj

Que cabronacito...

jajjajajajajjajajajajajjaja


----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¿"Cabronacito"?
> 
> 
> Me cago en tu puta madre.



Que sea mejor en putita madrecita, por favorcito.


----------



## wintermute81 (1 Ene 2023)

Empoderar


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Ene 2023)

El régimen que nos hemos dado


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Ene 2023)

Abrí un hilo sobre el tema el otro día:






PSOE - LA FRASE PROGRE - ZP, ya en 2009: "El cambio climático es una de las causas de la recesión"


Es interesante ver cómo, ya en 2009, la PSOE estaba usando el calentamiento hueval como excusa para, nada más y nada menos, que ¡la recesión! La PSOE es fuente inagotable de naderías desde su fundación como partido. Sacado del fallecido blog La Frase Progre, una joya que os puede interesar para...




www.burbuja.info





Ese blog rescataba la llamada "Frase progre", traducido como "la izquierda y sus memeces".


----------



## Cipote descapullao (1 Ene 2023)

Tener sexo
Cómo de grande es
Qué tan grande es
Dame un segundo

Expresiones de panchito subnormal con CI de 80.


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

Retail. Pledge. Deck building. Bag building.


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Tener sexo
> Cómo de grande es
> Qué tan grande es
> Dame un segundo
> ...



Te falta "demasiado" como "muy".


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

Checar.


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

Honesto en lugar de honrado.


----------



## charlie3 (1 Ene 2023)

Estallido emocional


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

Ni tan mal.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (1 Ene 2023)

Cens0r dijo:


> Te falta "demasiado" como "muy".



Hostia, es verdad, repulsiva como pocas.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (1 Ene 2023)

Eventualmente por al final.


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

Terrorismo machista.


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

No es un neologismo pero da mucho asco: emplear que y su en lugar de cuyo o cuya.


----------



## Il Corvo (1 Ene 2023)

sacado de una cuenta de twitter de una feminista cagalana: "Feminismos", "justícia global", "interseccionalidad"


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

Transaccionalidad.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (1 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pues espero que eventualmente sea usted sodomizado de un modo atroz.



Tu madre ya lo hace discrecionalmente por mí.


----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Tu te lo tomas a cachondeo, pero en este foro haría falta una IA para la traducción automática del resto de foreros.
> 
> Que pudiéramos seleccionar leer las barrabasadas que hacen que la gente se espante en "español de España" para que no nos repela entrar aquí.



Honestamente... no se si estas siguiendo el hilo, sospecho que no, que solo tratas de trolear.
Con ignorarte sera suficientecito.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (1 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¿Hace ascos al empleo de "eventualmente" y luego pone "discrecionalmente"?



Conoces su significado, criatura? Un gilipollas como tú diría "bajo demanda" en lugar de discrecionalmente.


----------



## palmerita (1 Ene 2023)

ussser dijo:


> Palmerita



palmerita no, BRO, palmerita era una palmerilla enana que trasplanté y se congeló, la pobre.


----------



## LeChuck (1 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Delincuencial, cuando toda la puta vida hemos empleado delictivo.
> 
> *Imprimido, cuando toda la puta vida nos han echado la bronca por no emplear impreso.*
> 
> ¿Porqué tenemos que cambiar el idioma por la puta invasión sudaca?



Pues te han echado la bronca sin razón. Cuando un verbo tiene dos participios (regular e irregular) se suele utilizar el regular para conjugarlo y el irregular como adjetivo. Ejemplo: "los bomberos han extinguido el fuego" frente a "el dodo es una especie extinta".
Las dos formas son perfectamente correctas, pero utilizar el irregular para conjugar el verbo tiende a sonar un poco relamido o casi pedante, salvo alguna excepción como "freído/frito", que yo diría que se oye más a menudo el irregular, cuestión de costumbres.

————————

A mí los neologismos que me tocan más los cojones actualmente son los anglicismos innecesarios y generalizados que se usan sobre todo entre los más jóvenes, como "cringe" o el uso de "puto/a" en castellano como "fucking" en inglés.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

*covidiota*, pero no en su significado original, sino en la inversión del mismo que hicieron los tragacionistas y quienes quieren tomarnos el pelo,


----------



## Cipote descapullao (1 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Claro. Si lo tuviera delante ordenaría "Fuego a discreción"



Ok, acabáramos, eres un panchito cobrizo que postea desde Letrinoamérica.


----------



## Pacoviejas (1 Ene 2023)

Bro
Saltinbaquis
En plan
Im in love
...


----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Tampoco es eso.
> 
> Lo que veo en la redacción de muchos foreros no es siquiera calificable.
> 
> A poco que se ponga a leer unos cuantos hilos, encontrará que hay foreros que hacen uso de un espanglis que no es ni "spanglish". Directamente se inventan unas palabras chorras que no existen ni en ingles ni en castellano que inducen al lector a intentar arrancarse los ojos para no tener que volver a leer a semejantes mentecatos.



Eso es jerga grupal y sucede en todo grupo, gremio, secta... ayuda a identificarse como parte del colectivo al usar esos terminos "exclusivos" de el.


----------



## Cimbrel (1 Ene 2023)

Holi


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

En Cataluña se dice _paleta _en vez de _albañil_, y esto lo hacen tanto los que hablan en catalán cuando están hablando castellano (en catalán _albañil _es _paleta_), como los que hablan en castellano cuando están hablando en castellano.
También es de uso común en el castellano de Cataluña decir _plegar _en vez de _salir del trabajo_ («_plego _a las siete») .


----------



## Ursur (1 Ene 2023)

Fascista!


----------



## ussser (1 Ene 2023)

palmerita dijo:


> palmerita no, BRO, palmerita era una palmerilla enana que trasplanté y se congeló, la pobre.



En paz descanse.


----------



## Abrojo (1 Ene 2023)

Evangelista tecnológico


----------



## ussser (1 Ene 2023)

Tensionar/ado.


----------



## LeChuck (1 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Revisaré algún diccionario de "dificultades de la lengua" o "panhispánico de dudas" del siglo XX, pero le anticipo que lo más probable es que lleve yo la razón.
> Ahora mismo me siento como si me acabaran de despertar de la crioprisión y encuentro a partes iguales a gentuza hablando una mezcolanza ininteligible y a meapilas espetándome cretinadas en plan: "propicios días ciudadano..., ¿tiene usted algún quebranto?




A mí me lo confirmó la RAE por escrito hace un montón de años, en alguna parte guardo la nota. Y cuando me dirigí a ellos utilicé el mismo ejemplo que ahora, además de "freír".

Curiosamente lo estoy consultando ahora mismo y han cambiado un poco de criterio respecto a su uso como adjetivo, pero nunca han recomendado utilizar el irregular sobre el regular, y espero que no lo hagan, pues suena fatal (para mi gusto como español).

Es más, en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ que cito más abajo afirman concretamente que el uso de "impreso" como participio es algo muy habitual en América Latina.



> imprimir. ‘Marcar sobre papel u otra materia [un texto, un dibujo, etc.] por medios mecánicos o electrónicos’ y ‘dar a alguien o algo [un determinado carácter, estilo, etc.]’. Tiene dos participios: el regular _imprimido_ y el irregular _impreso_. *Aunque existe hoy una clara tendencia, más acusada en América que en España, a preferir el uso de la forma irregular impreso, ambos participios pueden utilizarse indistintamente en la formación de los tiempos compuestos y de la pasiva perifrástica*: _«Habían impreso en su lugar billetes de a cien»_ (GaMárquez _Amor_ [Col. 1985]); _«La obra_ [...] _circulaba dos años después de haber sido impresa en una ciudad protestante»_ (Trabulse _Orígenes_ [Méx. 1994]); _«En total se han imprimido 35 000 carteles»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 11.11.96); _«Esta obra ha sido imprimida por La Torre de Papel»_ (_Prensa_ [Nic.] 21.10.97). *En función adjetiva se prefiere en todo el ámbito hispánico la forma irregular *_*impreso: *«Contempló una vez más la imagen impresa en la tarjeta postal»_ (Martini _Fantasma_ [Arg. 1986]).



Fuente: https://www.rae.es/dpd/imprimir

Lo que sí han cambiado por lo que veo es que ya ni siquiera consideran participio a la mayoría de los que había antes (como "extinto"), sino adjetivo directamente (que es completamente lógico pues era el uso que se le daba y el que la RAE recomendaba). De esa manera, según la RAE solo quedarían tres verbos con participio doble, precisamente "imprimir", "freír" y "proveer", y *siguen aceptando como correcto el uso de las dos formas*, aunque no recomiendan una sobre otra en el caso del verbo (no así en el caso del adjetivo en el que sí lo hacen).



> Los únicos verbos que en la lengua actual presentan dos participios, uno regular y otro irregular, son _imprimir _(_imprimido/impreso_),_ freír _(_freído/frito_) y _proveer _(_proveído/provisto_), con sus respectivos derivados. Los dos participios pueden utilizarse indistintamente en la formación de los tiempos compuestos y de la pasiva perifrástica, aunque la preferencia por una u otra forma varíe en cada caso (véase el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, s/v_ imprimir, freír, proveer):
> _ Hemos *imprimido* veinte ejemplares / Habían *impreso* las copias en papel fotográfico.
> Nos hemos *proveído* de todo lo necesario / Se había *provisto* de víveres abundantes.
> Las empanadillas han de ser *freídas* dos horas antes / Nunca había *frito* un huevo._
> No debe asimilarse el caso de estos participios verbales irregulares con el del nutrido grupo de adjetivos procedentes de participios latinos, como _abstracto _(del latín _abstractus,_ participio de _abstrahere_)_, atento_ (del lat. _attentus,_ part. de _attendere_),_ confuso _(del lat. _confusus,_ part. de _confundere_),_ correcto _(del lat. _correctus,_ part. de _corrigere_),_ contracto_ (del lat. _contractus,_ part. de _contrahere_),_ tinto _(del lat. _tinctus, _part. de _tingere_)_,_ etc. Algunas de estas formas pueden haber funcionado como participios verbales en épocas pasadas del idioma, pero hoy funcionan solamente como adjetivos y, por lo tanto, no se usan en la formación de los tiempos compuestos ni de la voz pasiva de los verbos correspondientes (no se dice *_Han contracto matrimonio _o *_Son correctos por el profesor,_ sino _Han contraído matrimonio_ o _Son corregidos por el profesor_). Por lo tanto, la consideración de estos verbos como «verbos con doble participio» carece de justificación gramatical.



Fuente: https://www.rae.es/espanol-al-dia/dobles-participios-imprimidoimpreso-freidofrito-proveidoprovisto-0#:~:text=ESPAÑOL AL DÍA-,Dobles participios: «imprimido»/«impreso», «,), con sus respectivos derivados.



Perdón por el tocho que no tiene mucho que ver con el hilo, pero por tema profesional me tengo que mantener actualizado con la RAE. Y el tema de "imprimido/impreso" me ha surgido ya muchas veces.


----------



## palmerita (1 Ene 2023)

ussser dijo:


> En paz descanse.



amen


----------



## proletario (1 Ene 2023)

Reporte por informe, colapso como derrumbe en lugar de atasco, migrante en lugar de emigrante, original en lugar de feo...


----------



## vinavil (1 Ene 2023)

negacionista


----------



## entropico (1 Ene 2023)

Inteligencia emocional
Madre de dos
Sabana (de excel)


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

Estoy _aburrimierdo_.
_aburrimierdo_, palabra inventada por Camilo José Cela Conde.


----------



## ANS² (1 Ene 2023)

segarro


----------



## Stelio Kontos (1 Ene 2023)

Mainfulnes


----------



## AntiT0d0 (1 Ene 2023)

Selfie
Juernes
Veroño
Terracear


----------



## entropico (1 Ene 2023)

InflaCCion
tardeo


----------



## entropico (1 Ene 2023)

Buteiar la compu


----------



## LostSouls (1 Ene 2023)

Todas las que fabrica la industria socialista y las que repite la masa borrega.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (1 Ene 2023)

"Hola a todas y todos"

Cuando la de RRHH manda un correo a todo el mundo empezando la frase así me hierve la sangre


----------



## AsustaLerdos (1 Ene 2023)

Niñes (con voz de Montero aún repele más)


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

Poco a poco _exágono _sin h va pareciendo como normal, al punto de que ya hay consultas sobre la Fundéu,









exágono o hexágono


Quisiera conocer la justificación de por qué se admite la escritura de hexágono con «h» inicial o sin ella y, sin embargo, no pasa lo mismo con heptáagono.




www.fundeu.es


----------



## murti-bing (1 Ene 2023)

Lo siento si ya está repetido, pero es tan asqueroso que da igual si aparece dos veces : *racializar*


----------



## PACOJONES (1 Ene 2023)

Gymbro

Hype


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (1 Ene 2023)

BOOOOOOOM


----------



## lonbo (1 Ene 2023)

Creo que no existe término con más contenido ideológico que MIGRANTE, por lo que significa en la neolengua y porque ha desterrado al arraigado y tradicional EMIGRANTE.


----------



## asebuche (1 Ene 2023)

Tolerancia cero (es blanquear la intolerancia)
Discriminación positiva (porque siempre es positiva para quien sale beneficiado)


----------



## max power (1 Ene 2023)

Sostenible.

Me pone enfermo. 

No como neologismo sino con la nueva interpretación woke.

Asi hay muchas cosas.

Ej

Carrefour el dia 30 diciembre.

Gambas X eur por kg
Gambas *Bio* 2X eur por kg

Es que las baratas no son bio? Son de algun polimero artificial acaso?


----------



## Barruno (1 Ene 2023)

Aplica (por cumple los requisitos)


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

un perro ha sido _asesinado_.











perro «asesinado»


----------



## murti-bing (1 Ene 2023)

Algunos de aquí, de @Luftwuaje . Y del hilo en general.






*Tema mítico* : - "Palabros" inventadas por el PSOE para no decir la verdad


En los documentos de trabajo de secundaria ya no se habla de tutores. Ahora son "personas tutoras"roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FilibustHero (1 Ene 2023)

Poner las cartas sobre las íes


----------



## qbit (1 Ene 2023)

pastizal (lugar de pastos) en vez de dineral.


----------



## qbit (1 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> O copichuela, igual de repugnante. O "ponme un correito mañana para recordármelo" para decir "envíame o mándame mañana un CORREO para recordármelo". Cada vez que escucho eso de "ponme un correito" me sale un sarpullido por toda la piel. Por no hablar de toda la mierda de anglicismos usados en entornos empresariales: CEO, deadline, el environment, el meeting, mandatorio....



Por lo menos dicen correíto o correo, y no esa bazofia de "email".


----------



## cholesfer (1 Ene 2023)

Pedro Sánchez


----------



## Antisocialista (2 Ene 2023)

Shur


----------



## yimi (2 Ene 2023)

*Basado.*









Qué significa “basado” y cuándo se usa esta palabra | Sociedad


Es uno de los términos más comunes en memes y chistes publicados en las redes sociales.




www.losandes.com.ar




.


----------



## GonX (2 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Transversalidad.



Te lo subo un poco: 
interseccionalidad


----------



## GonX (2 Ene 2023)

ussser dijo:


> Tensionar/ado.



pongo zanks porque a mi esta me gusta


----------



## GonX (2 Ene 2023)

"Sirve"


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (2 Ene 2023)

Sostenibilidad.


----------



## Vctrlnz (2 Ene 2023)

Me llama poderosamente la atencion

con lo cual


----------



## Colonoscopio (2 Ene 2023)

Perras embarazadas, cuando se debe emplear “preñadas”
Hoja de ruta 
Desaceleración
Elles
Meritocracia
Techo de cristal
Cordón sanitario me provoca litiasis biliar
Palabro, señoro


----------



## StalkerTlön (2 Ene 2023)

"Random", en vez de "al azar".

"Fomo" y "Fud", que se usa en el lenguaje de las criptomonedas, que básicamente significa euforia y miedo, aunque son acronimos del inglés.

"Desarrollo sostenible" o "sostenibilidad" se lee hasta en la sopa, que en realidad significa e implica control al desarrollo.

Y otra palabreja que también repiten hasta la saciedad es "Resiliencia" que ya la han puesto antes. Esta creo que es la que me molesta más porque la traducción es " ¡A joderse!" (mientras otros roban a manos llenas). Hasta tiene un ministerio.

Ah, y otra es "Ciudadano responsable" que sería aplicando otro neologismo un "NPC"(Non Playable Character) que viene de los personajes no jugables de los videojuegos, es decir, las ovejitas, que siguen al pastor sin pensar.

Muy buen hilo. El control del lenguaje es el control del pensamiento, divagando se me ocurre imaginar que pasaría si se hace un hilo creando nuevas palabras para contraatacar estos neologismos. Puede ser divertido.


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

yimi dijo:


> *Basado.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entre la mierda esa de "basado" y la gilipollez de llamar "factores" a lo que se quiere decir que son "verdades", tenemos un panorama que da bastante "cringe".


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Por lo menos dicen correíto o correo, y no esa bazofia de "email".



Pues yo digo "e-mail" y "correo" y me parecen ambas las formas mas razonables de decirlo. No veo problema en usar anglicismos cuando ese uso se debe a que es un concepto que nacio con el nombre en inhles y no tenia traduccion facil, breve, directa y mas facil al español. Por ejemplo, no digo "mother-board" ni "mouse" porque "placa madre" y "raton" son vocablos igual de largos y concretos que las palabras originales en ingles, pero "correo electronico" es bastante mas largo y farragoso que "E-mail", asi es que lo uso.
No tengo problema con los prestamos cuando son por economia del lenguaje o concrecion de conceptos, lo tengo cuando se trata de "snobismo" pijo y pretencioso tipo "brunch" y cosas parecidas.


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Pues yo digo "e-mail" y "correo" y me parecen ambas las formas mas razonables de decirlo. No veo problema en usar anglicismos cuando ese uso se debe a que es un concepto que nacio con el nombre en inhles y no tenia traduccion facil, breve, directa y mas facil al español. Por ejemplo, no digo "mother-board" ni "mouse" porque "placa madre" y "raton" son vocablos igual de largos y concretos que las palabras originales en ingles, pero "correo electronico" es bastante mas largo y farragoso que "E-mail", asi es que lo uso.
> No tengo problema con los prestamos cuando son por economia del lenguaje o concrecion de conceptos, lo tengo cuando se trata de "snobismo" pijo y pretencioso tipo "brunch" y cosas parecidas.



Hay que respetar el idioma. Escribe "correo-e", como hacen los ingleses, que no tienes obligación de poner "correo electrónico", o simplemente "correo", que queda claro en el contexto que es correo entre ordenadores.


----------



## Ace Tone (2 Ene 2023)

Decir que X cosa es algo muy mítico.


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Hay que respetar el idioma. Escribe "correo-e", como hacen los ingleses, que no tienes obligación de poner "correo electrónico", o simplemente "correo", que queda claro en el contexto que es correo entre ordenadores.



Incorporar palabras de otros idiomas no es faltar al respeto a una lengua... es parte de su construccion y evolucion.
El propio ingles esta lleno de "españolismos" y latinismos... joder, pero si hasta el ultramega simbolo ingles "&" es latino... es la transfomacion grafica del "et", del "y" latino.

Insisto; no rechazo de salida las palabras extranjeras cuando suman y mejoran al español en su concrecion y practicidad, en eso soy mas pragmatico que chovinista... ¿o no deberia haber dicho "chovinista"?


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Incorporar palabras de otros idiomas no es faltar al respeto a una lengua... es parte de su construccion y evolucion.
> El propio ingles esta lleno de "españolismos" y latinismos... joder, pero si hasta el ultramega simbolo ingles "&" es latino... es la transfomacion grafica del "et", del "y" latino.
> 
> Insisto; no rechazo de salida las palabras extranjeras cuando suman y mejoran al español en su concrecion y practicidad, en eso soy mas pragmatico que chovinista.



Incorporar palabras cuando se puede decir en español es incorrecto. Correo electrónico o cualquier abreviatura suya hace innecesario "email".

En inglés hay muchos menos españolismos que en español anglicismos, que llevo mucho tiempo recopilándolos.


----------



## ElHijodePutin (2 Ene 2023)

Seguramente, el más maligno, sea el propio vocablo: 
_Neologismo._

Mi posición se sustenta, básicamente, en el hecho de que introduce al resto.
Asimismo, considero a la RAE, la mayor suciedad, mugre y porquería posible para con el idioma.
Es un contraste total con su función expuesta.


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Incorporar palabras cuando se puede decir en español es incorrecto. Correo electrónico o cualquier abreviatura suya hace innecesario "email".
> 
> En inglés hay muchos menos españolismos que en español anglicismos, que llevo mucho tiempo recopilándolos.



Quiza porque hace siglos que el ingles es el idioma mas influyente del mundo... seguro que en el siglo XVII era al contrario. El que crea, inventa y vende es el que bautiza.


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Quiza porque hace siglos que el ingles es el idioma mas influyente del mundo... seguro que en el siglo XVII era al contrario. El que crea, inventa y vende es el que bautiza.



También les veo con más personalidad. Al paso que vamos, ellos no van a usar el sistema internacional de unidades, sino que los españoles usarán las pulgadas y las yardas.


----------



## Europainvicta (2 Ene 2023)

Coach


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Incorporar palabras cuando se puede decir en español es incorrecto. Correo electrónico o cualquier abreviatura suya hace innecesario "email".
> 
> En inglés hay muchos menos españolismos que en español anglicismos, que llevo mucho tiempo recopilándolos.



_correo e_. es la abreviatura de correo electrónico. También, simplemente, _correo_.


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Incorporar palabras cuando se puede decir en español es incorrecto. Correo electrónico o cualquier abreviatura suya hace innecesario "email".
> 
> En inglés hay muchos menos españolismos que en español anglicismos, que llevo mucho tiempo recopilándolos.



¿Te gusta "Nirvana"?

Si es que si, canta esto...

"A mulatto, an albino, a mosquito, my libido..."

Al menos tres españolismos del ingles, seguidos en una sola linea. ¿Pocos?

Mira... por si no sigues a la pelirroja en Youtube. Te puedes ir directamente al minuto 8:45 si quieres abreviar.


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Te gusta "Nirvana"?
> 
> Si es que si, canta esto...
> 
> ...



Esa tipa es una petarda, pelirroja teñida, que no para de hacer cambios de enfoque y efectos especiales para mongolos acostumbrados al estrés visual y a que la telebasura les maree, y como yo no soy de esos, no he aguantado el vídeo.

Los extranjerismos hay que usarlos cuando no hay alternativas en español. En contra de lo que dice esa tipa, cuando se usan extranjerismos se viola también las reglas de pronunciación pues se suelen pronunciar al estilo extranjero, como en "mainstream".

Que la mayoría del vocabulario sean préstamos como dice esa no es un argumento para usar más, sino para usar menos. Es la misma estupidez de los progres diciendo que en Iberia han pasado pueblos de todas partes. Pues motivo de más para que dejen de pasar.

Otro tópico ridículo es lo que ha dicho de que el inglés tiene 4 veces más palabras que el español, que requiere un buen artículo desmintiéndolo:

* Primero, mientras que los diccionarios ingleses presumen de tener muchas palabras, la RAE hace lo contrario y por vagancia dice que hay más que se pueden perfectamente aunque no estén en el diccionario.
* Segundo, el vocabulario real es el que la gente usa y conoce, y en español usamos una enorme cantidad de formas verbales que no están en los diccionarios como entradas independientes pero que si existieran en inglés aprovecharían para decir que tienen más palabras de las que tienen, mientras que la RAE ni las contabilizará porque es inviable.
* Luego están los diminutivos del español, muchos más que en inglés que generan muchas palabras, y con mucha creatividad, pues uno puede decir chiquito, chiquitín, chiquitirrinín, etc., más las correspondientes palabras en femenino, que tampoco se contabilizarán como palabras distintas.
* Muchas palabras compuestas en inglés se escriben separadas en español. Al escribirlas juntas ya cuentan como palabras distintas pero en español se puede decir lo mismo pero con palabras separadas.
* Lo único que en inglés tienen vocabulario redundante del francés y del inglés antiguo, pero tampoco es para tanto.

El problema es que los españoles no tienen consciencia de nada. No tienen consciencia de nación, de moneda, de raza y ni de idioma, porque demuestran día a día ser inferiores, mientras que otros demuestran lo contrario, como los judíos, los chinos y los anglos. Es un problema de fondo mayor que el lingüístico. Los españoles se dejaron arrebatar la moneda, la autoridad monetaria, desindustrializarse, y estamos con la invasión racial y con la destrucción del español, que con la excusa del bilingüísmo les enseñan a los niños en inglés porque saben de sobra que el resultado va a ser espanglish pues la mayoría de la gente no puede ser bilingüe porque no dan para más, especialmente en un idioma extranjero y bastante lejano como es el inglés.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Ene 2023)

Feminazi. En general llamar nazi a todo lo malo.


----------



## skan (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Incorporar palabras cuando se puede decir en español es incorrecto. Correo electrónico o cualquier abreviatura suya hace innecesario "email".
> 
> En inglés hay muchos menos españolismos que en español anglicismos, que llevo mucho tiempo recopilándolos.



Pero en inglés utilizan muchas palabras en latín (incluso con el plural en latín como datum data), francés y alemán.


----------



## Simplisto (2 Ene 2023)

Las personas que mencionan continuamente "genial" para un parecer que no es muy de "genios" ni de genialidad su uso....No me gusta..


----------



## El octavo pasajero (2 Ene 2023)

Amol


----------



## Manteka (2 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> En entornos extremadamente garrulos, barrios de extrarradio y ciudades dormitorio de mierda, entre la chavalada expuesta a la mierda del reggaeton, se estila mucho "pana". "Mis panas" (mis compañeros, mis colegas, mis amigos). Ver a españoles BLANCOS disfrazados de pandilleros dominicanos, escuchando música basura vomitiva caribeña rollo reggaeton y usando expresiones sudamericanas tipo "pana" es algo alucinante.



Qeloqé tu dise my pana??
Aki tamo redy perando la guagua pa ir a pichial

Pana deriva del inglés: partner, que es equivalente a parcero/parce


----------



## Jonny Favourite (2 Ene 2023)

NPC, Incel y, en general, cualquier palabro derivado de la lengua pirata empleado por la generación Z


----------



## Odiseo (2 Ene 2023)

"ni cotiza"


----------



## ussser (2 Ene 2023)

GonX dijo:


> pongo zanks porque a mi esta me gusta



Me repugna


----------



## Decipher (2 Ene 2023)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Chequear.



Chequiar


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

¿Alguien ha dicho ya lo de "entreno" por entrenamiento? ¿O "ucranio" por ucraniano?

Aunque peor aún es que la RAE haya aceptado lo primero. Panda de mamarrachos.


----------



## Esflinter (2 Ene 2023)

Covidiota

Purasangre

Kakunado


----------



## MrDanger (2 Ene 2023)

Monitorear o monitorizar.
Progresista (esta no es nueva pero me niego a llamar progresistas a los izquierdosos, que son lo opuesto al progreso).


----------



## ugeruge (2 Ene 2023)

En mi curro hacen combos en plan "deadline para hacer un check del performance del awareness de la promo" y gilipolleces guays del estilo
Por supuesto, niñatos con carrera y 2 masters del universo, todos de pinta y colorea


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Colonoscopio dijo:


> Perras embarazadas, cuando se debe emplear “preñadas”
> Hoja de ruta
> Desaceleración
> Elles
> ...



"Desaceleración" me provica urticaria desde los tiempos de Zetapenco, el primer podemita de la nación


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Incorporar palabras de otros idiomas no es faltar al respeto a una lengua... es parte de su construccion y evolucion.
> El propio ingles esta lleno de "españolismos" y latinismos... joder, pero si hasta el ultramega simbolo ingles "&" es latino... es la transfomacion grafica del "et", del "y" latino.
> 
> Insisto; no rechazo de salida las palabras extranjeras cuando suman y mejoran al español en su concrecion y practicidad, en eso soy mas pragmatico que chovinista... ¿o no deberia haber dicho "chovinista"?



Pero ensucias la lengua.
A mí en la escuela me ensñaron que eso eran barbarismos.
Ahora nos lo tragamos todo


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Me vengo a referir


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

LA dije
LA dí
DaLA 

Cuando oigo laismos, sobre todo por parte de perrodistos en los telediarreos me dan ganas de tirar el cenicero de marmol a la tele


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Lo diJEmos ayer
Eso no es lo que haBLEmos


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Y la PREMIUM para mí:

- "No te escucho"
A lo que me dan siempre ganas de replicar :
- Pues escucha, subnormal!

Parece ser que el 99'99999999% de las personas de hoy en dia no conoce la diferencia entre:
0IR (acción de percibir sonidos por parte del oido) y ESCUCHAR (prestar atención)

Me dan ganas de abofetearlos
" Se me ejcucha? Se me ejcucha?"
Y en la tele eso se oye MUUUUUCHO , en telediarreos incluidos


----------



## zirick (2 Ene 2023)

Discriminación positiva


----------



## Karma bueno (2 Ene 2023)

fijos discontinuos...


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

Mañananeo
Tardeo

Ganas de liarme a varazos cada vez que las oigo....


----------



## asebuche (2 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Feminazi. En general llamar nazi a todo lo malo.



Feminazi, excepcionalmente, debe salvarse de la quema porque es dar a probar al enemigo de su propia medicina


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Tampoco es eso.
> 
> Lo que veo en la redacción de muchos foreros no es siquiera calificable.
> 
> A poco que se ponga a leer unos cuantos hilos, encontrará que hay foreros que hacen uso de un espanglis que no es ni "spanglish". Directamente se inventan unas palabras chorras que no existen ni en ingles ni en castellano que inducen al lector a intentar arrancarse los ojos para no tener que volver a leer a semejantes mentecatos.



Paleto escopetero, avre jrande que Pazuzu te preñe el alma a bocaos.






El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición


Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, continuando jilos de temática shemalear: EN PERPETUAS OBRAS A-E: ADOBADO: chalete que combina todos los defectos del bloque de pisos y la casa aislada. Sueño de todo pepito/visillera. ÁFRICA: el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (2 Ene 2023)

Equipación por equipamiento deportivo.
Cuadrar por quedar en una cita.
Compartimiento por compartimento.
Juernes.


----------



## Sonico (2 Ene 2023)

Los brakes en dontología en vez de "frenillos" u "ortodoncia".
Además el atropello de pronuncuarlo tal como suena en español.


----------



## Sonico (2 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Paleto escopetero, avre jrande que Pazuzu te preñe el alma a bocaos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moronegrada.
Funcicharo.
Crimen Hembrista...


----------



## McLovin (2 Ene 2023)

Cens0r dijo:


> Ni tan mal.




Otra que también da un asco enorme es "ni cotiza".


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Revisaré algún diccionario de "dificultades de la lengua" o "panhispánico de dudas" del siglo XX, pero le anticipo que lo más probable es que lleve yo la razón.
> 
> Ahora mismo me siento como si me acabaran de despertar de la crioprisión y encuentro a partes iguales a gentuza hablando una mezcolanza ininteligible y a meapilas espetándome cretinadas en plan: "propicios días ciudadano..., ¿tiene usted algún quebranto?



¿Y no se da cuenta que está ustec en un foro donde el personal viene a decir paridas y desfogarse, no a sostener sublimes conversaciones filosóficas?

Le pongo aqui un forro más adecuado a sus gostos e inquietudes.






Foro Cervantes: El grupo de debates de «La Página del Idioma Español» | Castellano - La Página del Idioma Español = El Castellano - Etimología - Lengua española







www.elcastellano.org





Taluec


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Hay que respetar el idioma. Escribe "correo-e", como hacen los ingleses, que no tienes obligación de poner "correo electrónico", o simplemente "correo", que queda claro en el contexto que es correo entre ordenadores.



Bueno, en general el inglés es muchisimo más adecuado para tratar cualquier tema técnico, al español se le va la pinza con las definiciones en una cantidad insoportable de ocasiones. Yo desde hace 30 años que me meti en un grupo de traducción de documentación técnica no uso el español para mis documentos técnicos. En economía del lenguaje, concreción técnica y facilidad de memorización el inglés gana por goleada a los demas idiomas occidentales.


----------



## max power (2 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Poner las cartas sobre las íes



Ja ja ja!!

En serio lo has oído?


----------



## elnota (2 Ene 2023)

Heteropatriarcado

Persona gestante/no gestante

Persona en situación asministrativa irregular

Persona menstruante

Bro


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Resiliencia



Aunque este no es un neologismo, han cogido una palabra y le han dado otro significado


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ene 2023)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Bizarro.
> 
> Pero no como valiente si no como algo extraño.



Esta es una contaminación, en Italia significa precisamente eso y me apuesto que en más países


----------



## ka&an (2 Ene 2023)

Tardeo

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Punkercin (2 Ene 2023)

wintermute81 dijo:


> *Neologismos que os despiertan las ganas de matar.*



No al que la dice sino unirme al que la dice:

Cuneteable o tirocuneteable


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

Y todos los putos eufemismos para no referir realidades que desagradan a las nenazas, empezando por DIVERSO.

Persona con funcionalidad motora diversa = paralitico, cojo, lisiado, tarado

Persona con funcionalidad visual diversa = ciego, miope, bizco

Persona con funcionalidad cerebral diversa = subnormal, mongolico, imbécil

Persona con funcionalidad vocal diversa = mudo, tartaja

Y así podemos seguir hasta que se inventen el nuevo eufemismo, que lo de funcionalidad X diversa igual es demasiado para los tiernos oidos de la generacion que sigue a los milenials y que estan en los colegios ahora mismo padeciendo los rigores de la educación mugresista.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ene 2023)

Y ojo a la nueva palabra del año que no quiero ni nombrar! Toda una declaración de intentos


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (2 Ene 2023)

"Vacuna" por terapia génica experimental


----------



## McLovin (2 Ene 2023)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esta es una contaminación, en Italia significa precisamente eso y me apuesto que en más países



El caso de esta palabra es curioso. La palabra viene del italiano bizzarro que significa "iracundo" pero es que en realidad en España se tomó del inglés y el francés, idiomas en los que significa raro, extraño. A mi siempre me ha parecido una puta mierda usar esta palabra como sinónimo de extraño o extravagante pero por desgracia, en 2021 terminaron por incluir ese significado en la definición. Los anglicismos ganan.

«bizarro» también significa ‘raro, extravagante’


----------



## lappin7 (2 Ene 2023)

Cohousing (vivir en 20 metros cuadrados)

"Lo anterior es condición de posibilidad para que" El primero al que le escuche esta mierda fue a chepudo

Techo de cristal

"Escenario de oportunidad" para no tomar una decisión concreta y firme ante las cosas.


----------



## megamax (2 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Te lo compro, pero no son peores que el "viejologismo" ese tan repugnante del "cafelito".
> Me puede apetecer muchisimo un cafe, pero si me ofrecen un "cafelito" se me pasan las ganas de inmediato.



pues mira, lo de "viejologismo" (por arcaísmo) ha tenido su gracia.


----------



## dcisneros (2 Ene 2023)

persona racializada en lugar de negro


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

lonbo dijo:


> Creo que no existe término con más contenido ideológico que MIGRANTE, por lo que significa en la neolengua y porque ha desterrado al arraigado y tradicional EMIGRANTE.



Hostia sí!! Repulsivo


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Manteka dijo:


> Qeloqé tu dise my pana??
> Aki tamo redy perando la guagua pa ir a pichial
> 
> Pana deriva del inglés: partner, que es equivalente a parcero/parce



Me meo
Que es pichial? Chingar o algo así?


----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Ene 2023)

Basta de distopías.


----------



## Trucha (2 Ene 2023)

Déficit público 
Deuda pública 
Paguita
Plaza en propiedad
Subvención 
Topar
Redistribuir

La peor es “topar”. Es que no puedo con tanto subnormal, cagonsuputamadre.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

max power dijo:


> Sostenible.
> 
> Me pone enfermo.
> 
> ...




Las bio son salvajes o de cultivo ecológico (que no debería considerarse tal)

Las no-bio son de granja


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Por lo menos dicen correíto o correo, y no esa bazofia de "email".



Prefiero un anglicismo a un panchitismo


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> El anormal que emplea rebatir donde debería usar refutar.
> 
> 
> SI TE PILLO TE DESUELLO VIVO, ASQUEROSOHIJOLAGRANPUTA...




Que tiquismiquis


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> "Random", en vez de "al azar".
> 
> "Fomo" y "Fud", que se usa en el lenguaje de las criptomonedas, que básicamente significa euforia y miedo, aunque son acronimos del inglés.
> 
> ...



Te corrijo

NPC = non-playing character


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Pues yo digo "e-mail" y "correo" y me parecen ambas las formas mas razonables de decirlo. No veo problema en usar anglicismos cuando ese uso se debe a que es un concepto que nacio con el nombre en inhles y no tenia traduccion facil, breve, directa y mas facil al español. Por ejemplo, no digo "mother-board" ni "mouse" porque "placa madre" y "raton" son vocablos igual de largos y concretos que las palabras originales en ingles, pero "correo electronico" es bastante mas largo y farragoso que "E-mail", asi es que lo uso.
> No tengo problema con los prestamos cuando son por economia del lenguaje o concrecion de conceptos, lo tengo cuando se trata de "snobismo" pijo y pretencioso tipo "brunch" y cosas parecidas.




Eres un snob


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (2 Ene 2023)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Te corrijo
> 
> NPC = non-playing character



NPC tiene versión española anterior a los videojuegos, proveniente de los juegos de rol: PNJ, personaje no jugador.


----------



## CommiePig (2 Ene 2023)

sostenible, negacionismo klimatiko y violencia de genero


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (2 Ene 2023)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Las bio son salvajes o de cultivo ecológico (que no debería considerarse tal)
> 
> Las no-bio son de granja



Parece contraintuitivo, bio debería ser la de granja, no biosostenible las que se van a cazar por ahí al medio natural.


----------



## david53 (2 Ene 2023)

Basket, en lugar de baloncesto

Cash, en lugar de dinero, (o de líquidez, disponible, caja, tesorería)


----------



## Eremita (2 Ene 2023)

OP, para el autor del hilo. UK por RU, USA por EEUU...
Me encantaría tronchar los dedos necesarios para teclear eso.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Parece contraintuitivo, bio debería ser la de granja, no biosostenible las que se van a cazar por ahí al medio natural.



No macho


En lo que se piensa es en el bienestar de la gamba, en que esté próxima a su "autentica vida"


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Parece contraintuitivo, bio debería ser la de granja, no biosostenible las que se van a cazar por ahí al medio natural.




Contraintuitivo


----------



## Wotan2021 (2 Ene 2023)

Pues ni tan mal.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y todos los putos eufemismos para no referir realidades que desagradan a las nenazas, empezando por DIVERSO.
> 
> Persona con funcionalidad motora diversa = paralitico, cojo, lisiado, tarado
> 
> ...




Los discapacitados, digo, los minusválidos (o era al reves?), Te lo agradecen


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Ene 2023)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Eres un snob



Pero tiene razón


----------



## david53 (2 Ene 2023)

*Hahaha*, en lugar de expresar la risa en forma escrita como* jajaja*


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Ene 2023)

Eremita dijo:


> OP, para el autor del hilo. UK por RU, USA por EEUU...
> Me encantaría tronchar los dedos necesarios para teclear eso.



En la mayoría de los casos es economía de escritura. Yo uso OP. Autordelhilo es un puto coñazo.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha dicho ya lo de "entreno" por entrenamiento? ¿O "ucranio" por ucraniano?
> 
> Aunque peor aún es que la RAE haya aceptado lo primero. Panda de mamarrachos.



"Ucranio"????


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Ene 2023)

david53 dijo:


> *Hahaha*, en lugar de expresar la risa en forma escrita como* jajaja*



Todos los niñatos lo usan, es una puta gilipollez anglofílica.


----------



## Eremita (2 Ene 2023)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En la mayoría de los casos es economía de escritura. Yo uso OP. Autordelhilo es un puto coñazo.



AH, AP por post...


----------



## Supremacía (2 Ene 2023)

_Machismo. _No es un neologismo pero lo odio a muerte. 

Lo mismo aplica para _feminicidio, _cuya versión original, _femicide, _existe desde 1801 y fue inventada por un hombre para denominar la burla a la que son sometidas ciertas mujeres virginales que eran manipuladas por hombres que solo deseaban saciar sus deseos con ellas, lo cual, para el creador del término, era otro tipo de asesinato. Como se ve, poco o nada tiene que ver con el significado que de _femicide _o _feminicidio _se sacó del culo el feminismo.

Paradójicamente, palabras como _feminismo, feminista _y _femicide _fueron creadas por hombres. Bueno, ni tan paradójicamente, porque eso de crear, de inventar, es una cualidad masculina, no femenina, mucho menos feminista.


----------



## Eremita (2 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y todos los putos eufemismos para no referir realidades que desagradan a las nenazas, empezando por DIVERSO.
> 
> Persona con funcionalidad motora diversa = paralitico, cojo, lisiado, tarado
> 
> ...



Ya llegas tarde. Ahora van por persona con capacidades especiales o algo así.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Ene 2023)

max power dijo:


> Ja ja ja!!
> 
> En serio lo has oído?



Bueno, lo de decir las cosas con "Rintintín" es todo un clasico. ¿Las dirán también con el cabo Rusty?


----------



## ussser (2 Ene 2023)

dcisneros dijo:


> persona racializada en lugar de negro



Hahahahaha
Jajajajajajaja


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (2 Ene 2023)

Holissss


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Ene 2023)

Resiliencia, inclusividad, sororidad, empoderamiento, sostenibilidad...

Todo basura afrancesada o británica. 

Y todo importado por la misma banda de criminales llamada PSOE.


----------



## Egam (2 Ene 2023)

aretai dijo:


> Todos los relacionados con las tecnologías:
> 
> _Galactic Viceroy of Research Excellence_



El abuso de anglicismos:

"estoy en un _meeting_ de _brainstorming _que tenemos un _deadline_"

Estos hijosdeputa estan destruyendo nuestra cultura y nuestra lengua, y todos con un "smile"


----------



## yimi (2 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> En entornos extremadamente garrulos, barrios de extrarradio y ciudades dormitorio de mierda, entre la chavalada expuesta a la mierda del reggaeton, se estila mucho "pana". "Mis panas" (mis compañeros, mis colegas, mis amigos). Ver a españoles BLANCOS disfrazados de pandilleros dominicanos, escuchando música basura vomitiva caribeña rollo reggaeton y usando expresiones sudamericanas tipo "pana" es algo alucinante.


----------



## espada de madera (2 Ene 2023)

inseguridad jurídica
habrán gente
_invertir_ en el sector inmobiliario
empresario'la hostelería en lugar de paco el del bar


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Ene 2023)

espada de madera dijo:


> inseguridad jurídica
> *habrán gente*
> _invertir_ en el sector inmobiliario
> empresario'la hostelería en lugar de paco el del bar



Bueno, esto símplemente es que no saben conjugar el verbo haber. Que por cierto, es muy curioso que muchos de los que comenten esta falta la pronuncian con énfasis (con _rintintín_) como para hacer ver que son personas cultas.


----------



## Bartuc (2 Ene 2023)

Solución en lugar de Disolucion. 

Y los típicos de puto esto puto aquello, bro, cringe, deletear, rushear, estalquear, holdear y cualquier mierda de anglicismo importado de los piratas, sabrosones etc..


----------



## Don Minervo (2 Ene 2023)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Galicismo



Puede tener sentido, investigaría más a fondo pero me rindo.


----------



## Colonoscopio (2 Ene 2023)

david53 dijo:


> *Hahaha*, en lugar de expresar la risa en forma escrita como* jajaja*



LOL.


----------



## McLovin (2 Ene 2023)

La moda ridícula del foro de referirse a 1000 como k...gano 3K al mes, di una entrada de 56K....sisi, ya se, prefijo kilo, 1000 bla bla bla, pero es ridículo, igual de ridículo que decir pana, disfrutona o bro.

El uso del adjetivo "masivo", que se está poniendo de moda entre gente que escribe en internet (yo ya no los llamo periodistas porque no lo son): "ese camión es masivo" para decir "ese camión pesa mucho"....hasta para referirse al tamaño de un puto móvil he llegado a leer la tontería de "masivo" y una vez más es, como no, por copiar expresiones anglosajonas (en realidad es por copiar expresiones panchitas que a su vez copian expresiones anglosajonas)

El uso de "colapsar" como sinónimo de desmayarse...¿y por qué? por lo mismo, en inglés cuando dicen que alguien ha colapsado es que se ha desmayado.

La gilipollez de decir "luce" en lugar de la pinta que tiene o el aspecto que tiene: "así luce el coche después de la restauración" ¿luce? pero de donde sois? ¿de Guayaquil?

Las expresiones más retrasadas de los últimos tiempos: "te volará la cabeza" (traducción literal de que algo "blow your mind") y el famoso en el foro "no creerás lo que pasó a continuación". De verdadero retraso mental.

Decir y escribir "gym" en lugar de gimnasio (creo sinceramente que no saben como se escribe y por eso escriben gym).

Usar "random" cuando quieren decir que algo es aleatorio.

Las expresiones tontas del culo del tipo "oh wait" o "los anglos"



EDIT: una fuente inagotable de traducciones literales del inglés es la web de Gizmodo. A veces queda tan mal traducir una expresión LITERALMENTE del inglés al español que parece que no se han molestado ni en hacerlo, han copiado y pegado en Google translate directamente. Muchas veces se lo dice la gente en los comentarios. 

EDIT 2: La moda exagerada que hay últimamente de usar "alguien" en los titulares de la noticia: "alguien ha instalado linux en un Commodore 64", "Alguien logra transplantar genes de ratones", "alguien desarrolla un motor de 1500 cv"....luego entras en la noticia y ese "alguien" tiene nombre y apellidos, pero queda chupiguay decirlo en el titular. ¿Escribirán los artículos niños de 16 años?


Y luego están las metidas de pata periodísticas, que merecen hilo propio.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (2 Ene 2023)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Puede tener sentido, investigaría más a fondo pero me rindo.



En francés, bizarre.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (2 Ene 2023)

Controversial.
Ameritar.
Devastado.


----------



## trichetin (2 Ene 2023)

Me adhiero a la infinidad de términos que habéis enumerado.
-Gastrobar
-'lo puto...'
-cualquier nombre en inglés de un negocio, especialmente en comercios de barrio.
-'género' ha salido ya dentro de locuciones, pero el simple uso de la palabra 'género' en lugar de 'sexo' demuestra los fácil que es cambiar la mentaldiad a través de la lengua.



lonbo dijo:


> Creo que no existe término con más contenido ideológico que MIGRANTE, por lo que significa en la neolengua y porque ha desterrado al arraigado y tradicional EMIGRANTE.



Es aún peor. _Migrante_ sólo sustituye la palabra _emigrante_ (y sobre todo _inmigrante_); lo que pretende desterrar es el concepto mismo de FRONTERA.



dcisneros dijo:


> persona racializada en lugar de negro



Persona racializada no es tanto siplemente 'negro' o 'amarillo' o 'moro'. como el equivalente contemporáneao a 'obrero con conciencia de clase'.


----------



## entropico (2 Ene 2023)

"literalmente", para dar enfasis. Normalmente al final de la frase, separado por una coma.

Nos quedamos todos muertos, literalmente.
Es lo peor, literalmente.
Estoy quemado, literalmente.
Nos jartamos a de reir, literalmente.
Madrugué mucho, me levanté a las 8, literalmente.
Es lo puto peor. Literalmente!


----------



## McLovin (2 Ene 2023)

Había pasado por alto la madre de todos los neologismos...aunque en realidad esto no es un neologismo, es un _gilipollismo _basado en un sufijo griego y es la modita totalmente absurda, irracional y paleta de usar "alia" en los nombres de las empresas...No hay un solo día que no veas por la calle algún letrero de una empresa llamada xxxalia. La gente es muy borrega, no tienen ni un ápice de originalidad, lo único que quiere la masa es seguir al resto de borregos haciendo las mismas cosas...Envialia, Grupalia, Tartalia...

La estupidez hecha naming


----------



## Ignatius (2 Ene 2023)

Te lo compro

Osea es que literal

Poner en valor


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

Eremita dijo:


> Ya llegas tarde. Ahora van por persona con capacidades especiales o algo así.


----------



## facundoeldelinframundo (2 Ene 2023)

Vacunodromo


----------



## facundoeldelinframundo (2 Ene 2023)

bueno podrian cambiar vacunodroo por tontodromo


----------



## Cipote descapullao (2 Ene 2023)

Supremacía dijo:


> _Machismo. _No es un neologismo pero lo odio a muerte.
> 
> *Lo mismo aplica para *_*feminicidio,* _cuya versión original, _femicide, _existe desde 1801 y fue inventada por un hombre para denominar la burla a la que son sometidas ciertas mujeres virginales que eran manipuladas por hombres que solo deseaban saciar sus deseos con ellas, lo cual, para el creador del término, era otro tipo de asesinato. Como se ve, poco o nada tiene que ver con el significado que de _femicide _o _feminicidio _se sacó del culo el feminismo.
> 
> Paradójicamente, palabras como _feminismo, feminista _y _femicide _fueron creadas por hombres. Bueno, ni tan paradójicamente, porque eso de crear, de inventar, es una cualidad masculina, no femenina, mucho menos feminista.



"Aplica para" , otra expresión transliterada del inglés que odio.


----------



## espada de madera (2 Ene 2023)

Loft



Spoiler: Loft












¡Location, location, location!



Spoiler: location


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> El caso de esta palabra es curioso. La palabra viene del italiano bizzarro que significa "iracundo" pero es que en realidad en España se tomó del inglés y el francés, idiomas en los que significa raro, extraño. A mi siempre me ha parecido una puta mierda usar esta palabra como sinónimo de extraño o extravagante pero por desgracia, en 2021 terminaron por incluir ese significado en la definición. Los anglicismos ganan.
> 
> «bizarro» también significa ‘raro, extravagante’



No significa iracundo para nada, almenos hoy en día. el significado es raro, extraño, tb en italiano


----------



## zeromus44 (2 Ene 2023)

Cuando la gente dice Merci en vez de Gracias.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

Lo han dicho ya pero "DISCRIMINACIÓN POSITIVA" es de lo más asqueroso, más repugnante, más manipulador y más miserable que hay.

Primero porque ha sido creado por políticos con el único objetivo de atraer votantes y manipular a la borregada.
Segundo, porque semánticamente, una discriminación jamás será positiva: Cuando a un colectivo se le beneficia en detrimento de otro, ambos son discriminados: Primero por que al que se le da la ventaja se le victimiza eternamente y no se le da la oportunidad de evolucionar y valerse por si mismo, Segundo porque se discrimina al colectivo secundario y se le pone en desventaja, con lo que a veces entramos en una rueda de "discriminaciones absurdas". La discriminación positiva seria algo asi como decir: "Muerte no mortal".

Si al colectivo A, se le beneficia perjudicando al B, vendrá otro politico que beneficiará al B que a su vez implicará el perjuicio de otro C... y así, ad infinitum: Metiendonos en una rueda de búsqueda y generación de estómagos agradecidos por haberse preocupado de "mi discriminación".

Lo que hay que hacer es intentar controlar a los que discriminan, reconozco que es harto dificil, pero es lo que hay que hacer.

Cualquier político que abogue por las "discriminaciones positivas" para solucionar problemas, deberia ser automáticamente guillotinado. Es ser un puto vago y no darle al coco para tratar de minimizar, limitar o controlar las situaciones en las que se produzca la discriminación de personas o colectivos en cualquier ámbito: social, laboral, etc ...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> "violencia vicaria"



Suicidio ampliado. Discriminacion positiva


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

palmerita dijo:


> cari, bro, playita, cervecita, aperitivito



Hace treinta años conocí al dueño de un bar que lo ponía fuera de sí que le pidieran un 'cafelito'.


----------



## entropico (2 Ene 2023)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Cuando la gente dice Merci en vez de Gracias.



*inclusives *se suele leer mersi, sin que sepan de donde vieen.


----------



## david53 (2 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> Había pasado por alto la madre de todos los neologismos...aunque en realidad esto no es un neologismo, es un _gilipollismo _basado en un sufijo griego y es la modita totalmente absurda, irracional y paleta de usar "alia" en los nombres de las empresas...No hay un solo día que no veas por la calle algún letrero de una empresa llamada xxxalia. La gente es muy borrega, no tienen ni un ápice de originalidad, lo único que quiere la masa es seguir al resto de borregos haciendo las mismas cosas...Envialia, Grupalia, Tartalia...
> 
> La estupidez hecha naming





No se de las demás pero Aceralia inició su nombre básicamente por la fusión de la siderurgia integral en España en el año 1997 y cesó su actividad en el 2002, así pues este no un ejemplo de lo que dices ni es una moda actual, porque el nombre de esta empresa actualmente extinta tendría ahora 26 años.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Ene 2023)

Sostenible...se decia financiable o autofinanciable, pero el zapaterismo metio esa palabra.

Migrante...antes migraban las aves, los humanos eran emigrantes o inmigrantes.

Racializado, para decir negro o de raza no autoctona.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Ene 2023)

david53 dijo:


> Basket, en lugar de baloncesto
> 
> Cash, en lugar de dinero, (o de líquidez, disponible, caja, tesorería)



Me encanta la palabra efectivo.


----------



## El chepa (2 Ene 2023)

Me da hasta miedo eso de "*a las clases media y trabajadora*". Por un lado esconde el término clase baja, no se vaya a enfadar alguien, por otro trata a la clase media como no trabajadora, la considera casi privilegiada...


----------



## Pantxin (2 Ene 2023)

Facha.
Es el nuevo comodín.
Si algo no te gusta es facha y punto.


----------



## El carrito del helao (2 Ene 2023)

Abrojo dijo:


> Evangelista tecnológico



Joder, pues entonces también "nómada digital".


----------



## wintermute81 (2 Ene 2023)

Soy mamá de dos perritos.


----------



## McLovin (2 Ene 2023)

david53 dijo:


> N
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Y?

Tu comentario tampoco es una prueba de absolutamente nada. ¿Qué nos importa UNA SOLA empresa en este caso? Alguna tuvo que ser la primera en ponerse ese nombre ¿no? Esa primera empresa fue original, el resto de las 6140000 que le siguieron, no...como en TODAS las modas absurdas siempre hay UNO que es original y lo inicia todo, el resto no. Gracias por tu comentario, pero no aporta nada. Bueno si, aporta lo OBVIO y es que cualquier moda tiene un inicio.

Así que si Aceralia fue la primera, muy bien, perfecto, esa fue original y no se puso el nombre siguiendo una moda. Muy bien.

Y ahora si volvemos al tema que nos ocupa, a partir de Aceralia...Si esto no te parece una moda...









Todas las modas -absurdas o no- se originan en una situación inicial. A partir de ahí si le siguen cientos de borregos es cuando se crea una moda y el sufijo "alia" es una moda.


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> ¿Y?
> 
> Tu comentario tampoco es una prueba de absolutamente nada. ¿Qué nos importa UNA SOLA empresa en este caso? Alguna tuvo que ser la primera en ponerse ese nombre ¿no? Esa primera empresa fue original, el resto de las 6140000 que le siguieron, no...como en TODAS las modas absurdas siempre hay UNO que es original y lo inicia todo, el resto no. Gracias por tu comentario, pero no aporta nada. Bueno si, aporta lo OBVIO y es que cualquier moda tiene un inicio.
> 
> ...



Con los comercios la moda fue lo de acabar el nombre en "-arte" y fue bastante cargante.


----------



## veraburbu (2 Ene 2023)

entropico dijo:


> "literalmente", para dar enfasis. Normalmente al final de la frase, separado por una coma.
> 
> Nos quedamos todos muertos, literalmente.
> Es lo peor, literalmente.
> ...



Lo mismo ocurre con "completamente".
Las cosas ya no quedan destruidas, destrozadas o calcinadas. Ya siempre quedan completamente destruidas, completamente destrozadas o completamente calcinadas. Todos los periodistas de tv y radio lo dicen así.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Migrante...antes migraban las aves, los humanos eran emigrantes o inmigrantes.



Las tres cosas son ciertas. En Sociales de EGB nos explicaban que depende del punto de vista.

Migrante es quien está migrando, de un punto A a un punto B. Para los habitantes de A el migrante ha emigrado, es emigrante. Para los del B, el migrante ha inmigrado, es inmigrante.

Quizás habría que distinguir y acotar el uso del participio activo porque alguien asentado no será un migrante sino un migrado a partir de un cierto tiempo.


----------



## Axouxere (2 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> O copichuela, igual de repugnante. O "ponme un correito mañana para recordármelo" para decir "envíame o mándame mañana un CORREO para recordármelo". Cada vez que escucho eso de "ponme un correito" me sale un sarpullido por toda la piel. Por no hablar de toda la mierda de anglicismos usados en entornos empresariales: CEO, deadline, el environment, el meeting, mandatorio....



Siempre ha habido neologismos. "Copichuela" la tengo escuchado en 1983. Y en clase, por esa época nos tienen dicho que en los sesenta había quien decía _"incinérame el cilindrín"_ para pedir fuego.


----------



## wintermute81 (2 Ene 2023)

Abrojo dijo:


> Las tres cosas son ciertas. En Sociales de EGB nos explicaban que depende del punto de vista.
> 
> Migrante es quien está migrando, de un punto A a un punto B. Para los habitantes de A el migrante ha emigrado, es emigrante. Para los del B, el migrante ha inmigrado, es inmigrante.
> 
> Quizás habría que distinguir y acotar el uso del participio activo porque alguien asentado no será un migrante sino un migrado a partir de un cierto tiempo.



Yo creo que lo usan más en el sentido de que van y vienen, y que va a ser temporal como las migraciones de las cigüeñas, cuando en realidad los marronidos se van a quedar aquí por los siglos de los siglos.
Me gusta más el término invasores.


----------



## david53 (2 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> ¿Y?
> 
> Tu comentario tampoco es una prueba de absolutamente nada. ¿Qué nos importa UNA SOLA empresa en este caso? Alguna tuvo que ser la primera en ponerse ese nombre ¿no? Esa primera empresa fue original, el resto de las 6140000 que le siguieron, no...como en TODAS las modas absurdas siempre hay UNO que es original y lo inicia todo, el resto no. Gracias por tu comentario, pero no aporta nada. Bueno si, aporta lo OBVIO y es que cualquier moda tiene un inicio.
> 
> ...




Nadie ha dicho que no sea una moda, pero tampoco habría que incluir a esa empresa dentro de esa categoría ni menos como seguidora de una moda, ya que esa moda ni existía ni se preveía que existiese hace nada menos que 28 años que es cuando se renombró con ese nombre a esa empresa como resultante básicamente de la fusión de Ensidesa y A.H.V.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> "Ucranio"????



En muchos periódicos, radios y e incluso en este foro lo he leído. 

Pero como tú en general lees poco, alguna etiqueta de suavizante para el pelo y poco más, igual no te habías dado cuenta.


----------



## McLovin (2 Ene 2023)

david53 dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que no sea una moda, pero tampoco habría que incluir a esa empresa dentro de esa categoría ni menos como seguidora de una moda, ya que esa moda ni existía ni se preveía que existiese hace nada menos que 28 años que es cuando se renombró con ese nombre a esa empresa como resultante básicamente de la fusión de Ensidesa y A.H.V.




Mira que os gusta sacarle punta a todo eh? Yo no la he incluido, ya venía en el artículo porque supongo que a la persona que lo ha escrito, le ha parecido una auténtica gilipollez explicarlo (no me extraña). Es algo totalmente irrelevante y no tiene ninguna importancia. Es absurdo hablar de este tema. Me recuerda a la escena de La vida de Brian....que nos han aportado los romanos? Las carreteras...y aparte de las carreteras? Los acueductos...bueno vale y aparte de los acueductos?....pues te digo lo mismo....bueno vale, Aceralia fue la primera en ponerse ese nombre, tienes razón....¿Y?


----------



## Perro Viejo (2 Ene 2023)

- Usar "remover" como sinónimo de quitar.


----------



## Don Minervo (2 Ene 2023)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> En francés, bizarre.



El "me rindo" era una alusión irónica algo rebuscada si quiere, lo admito.


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Ene 2023)

Aplicar a un trabajo


----------



## Euron G. (2 Ene 2023)

"Shurmano"

"Soy auténtica"

"Mi mano" refiriéndose a su prometida.

Y cualquier expresión cuñadil en general.


----------



## El CEO (2 Ene 2023)

Bro, en plan, no troll?


----------



## el_kraken (2 Ene 2023)

Cens0r dijo:


> Ni tan mal.



Cuando se popularizó esa mierda y por qué?. Tras varios años fuera de España volví un verano y de repente todo el mundo estaba utilizándolo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Resiliencia



Resiliencia no es en absoluto un neologismo. Se usa de toda la vida en ambientes técnicos, en ciencias de los materiales y en ciencias de la naturaleza (ecología) por ejemplo. Otra cosa es que los ignorantes y manipuladores politicastros la hayan tomado ahora para sus vendidas de moto deseosos de doblegar las mentes mediante el lenguaje.


----------



## Ace Tone (2 Ene 2023)

JASP (Joven Aunque Sobradamente Preparado), se utilizó hace años para designar a los jóvenes con tres carreras pero con trabajos precarios o en el paro, pringados por no ser unos "hijos de papá". Aunque en la publicidad trataban de hacerlo pasar por algo guay, JASP siempre me pareció un término peyorativo creado con muy mala leche.

Otro: viejoven.


----------



## El chepa (2 Ene 2023)

"Cuarentañera" ha sustituido al "cuarentona" de toda la vida, que así parece que no toma lexatines.


----------



## wintermute81 (2 Ene 2023)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esta es una contaminación, en Italia significa precisamente eso y me apuesto que en más países



El español siempre ha sido sinónimo de valentía. Por lo menos desde el siglo de oro.

Aquí, en fin, la cortesía,
el buen trato, la verdad,
la fineza, la lealtad,
el honor, la bizarría;
el crédito, la opinión,
la constancia, la paciencia,
la humildad y la obediencia,
fama, honor y vida son,
caudal de pobres soldados;
que en buena o mala fortuna,
la milicia no es más que una
religión de hombres honrados.


----------



## Ace Tone (2 Ene 2023)

El chepa dijo:


> "Cuarentañera" ha sustituido al "cuarentona" de toda la vida, que así parece que no toma lexatines.



"Los cuarenta son los nuevos treinta", "los cincuenta son los nuevos cuarenta", etc.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ene 2023)

wintermute81 dijo:


> El español siempre ha sido sinónimo de valentía. Por lo menos desde el siglo de oro.
> 
> Aquí, en fin, la cortesía,
> el buen trato, la verdad,
> ...



Esto es interesante; ya hace poco debatimos que en Italia y otros países significa extraño, raro.. pues fíjate como aquí dicen que viene del español, y que respecto del “raro” sin más, tiene una connotación de alguien fuerte, valiente. Sin embargo ese significante se ha ido diluyendo con el tiempo y ahora significa simplemente alguien que tiene la valentía.. de ir con esas pintas!!


“La stranezza, l’originalità, il capriccio del bizzarro sono quelli di un pensiero selvatico - agile, rapido, energico, imprevedibile, che come una fiera incute un certo timore.

Un abbigliamento bizzarro è stravagante, ma rispetto allo stravagante è più estroverso, quasi più aggressivo; un’idea bizzarra spacca gli schemi come un cavallo (appunto) imbizzarrito - forse non costruisce molto ma allarga certo il campo -, e per quanto si voglia addebitare al bizzarro un giudizio negativo, critico, la sua carica vitalistica lo rende bellamente positivo.”






Bizzarro, etimologia e significato - Una parola al giorno


Bizzarro - Strano, capriccioso; irascibile, iracondo. Etimo: etimo incerto; forse dallo spagnolo: [bizarro] coraggioso, dal basco: [bizar] barba,…




unaparolaalgiorno.it





algunas páginas de etimología españolas dicen sin embargo que viene del italiano iracundo, pero este significado está en desuso desde hace mucho; las palabras van y a veces vuelven


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> La moda ridícula del foro de referirse a 1000 como k...gano 3K al mes, di una entrada de 56K....sisi, ya se, prefijo kilo, 1000 bla bla bla, pero es ridículo, igual de ridículo que decir pana, disfrutona o bro.
> 
> El uso del adjetivo "masivo", que se está poniendo de moda entre gente que escribe en internet (yo ya no los llamo periodistas porque no lo son): "ese camión es masivo" para decir "ese camión pesa mucho"....hasta para referirse al tamaño de un puto móvil he llegado a leer la tontería de "masivo" y una vez más es, como no, por copiar expresiones anglosajonas (en realidad es por copiar expresiones panchitas que a su vez copian expresiones anglosajonas)
> 
> ...



los anglos se refiere por extension a un concepto politico o cultural (imperio ingles y su primo yanki) y esta muy bien dicho. decirles piratas o corsarios o perfida albion se deja para un uso cotidiano


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Ene 2023)

por otro lado me chirria mucho el abuso de brutal para enfatizar cualquier cosa cotidiana que se sale de lo ordinario

facha tambien se ha trivializado en mi juventud era una palabra difamante mas que una connotacion politica

y los soplapollas de hablar de woke cuando en español existe la palabra de rojeras o adoctrinado, puedo aceptar acortar a progre que es medio correcta pero los de woke se pueden ir a tomar por culo


----------



## cataubas (2 Ene 2023)

Einh?
18 páginas y no está ... Feedback ......


----------



## wintermute81 (2 Ene 2023)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esto es interesante; ya hace poco debatimos que en Italia y otros países significa extraño, raro.. pues fíjate como aquí dicen que viene del español, y que respecto del “raro” sin más, tiene una connotación de alguien fuerte, valiente. Sin embargo ese significante se ha ido diluyendo con el tiempo y ahora significa simplemente alguien que tiene la valentía.. de ir con esas pintas!!
> 
> 
> “La stranezza, l’originalità, il capriccio del bizzarro sono quelli di un pensiero selvatico - agile, rapido, energico, imprevedibile, che come una fiera incute un certo timore.
> ...



Es posible que la palabra haya cambiado de significado al adaptarla a nuestra lengua.
Al igual que la palabra bisoño que en español significa "novato" o "poco experimentado" y que viene del italiano _bisogno_ es decir "necesidad".


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ene 2023)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Es posible que la palabra haya cambiado de significado al adaptarla a nuestra lengua.
> Al igual que la palabra bisoño que en español significa "novato" o "poco experimentado" y en italiano proviene de _bisogno_ es decir "necesidad".



Me encanta la etimología. también en este caso podemos observar como realmente… un novato tiene *necesidad *de aprender jeje


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Resiliencia no es en absoluto un neologismo. Se usa de toda la vida en ambientes técnicos, en ciencias de los materiales y en ciencias de la naturaleza (ecología) por ejemplo. Otra cosa es que los ignorantes y manipuladores politicastros la hayan tomado ahora para sus vendidas de moto deseosos de doblegar las mentes mediante el lenguaje.



Efectivamente, pero es neologismo para el lenguaje de los políticos. Igual que "sostenible".


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero es neologismo para el lenguaje de los políticos. Igual que "sostenible".



Bueno, digamos que la han puesto de moda, pero un neologismo es otra cosa.


----------



## Cosmopolita (2 Ene 2023)

"Financiación autonómica justa".

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## n_flamel (2 Ene 2023)

Aurkitu dijo:


> _Bro_



Detector de retrasados.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero es neologismo para el lenguaje de los políticos. Igual que "sostenible".



ha pasado del entorno técnico profesional al entorno ecofriendly-vegano.


----------



## Isbanilla (2 Ene 2023)

el_kraken dijo:


> Cuando se popularizó esa mierda y por qué?. Tras varios años fuera de España volví un verano y de repente todo el mundo estaba utilizándolo.



La primera vez que me pitaron los oídos lo decía un niñato en un anuncio de pizzas de Tarradellas.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En muchos periódicos, radios y e incluso en este foro lo he leído.
> 
> Pero como tú en general lees poco, alguna etiqueta de suavizante para el pelo y poco más, igual no te habías dado cuenta.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Paleto escopetero, avre jrande que Pazuzu te preñe el alma a bocaos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inventarse palabros es buen síntoma de inteligencia, de inquietud mental, de humor, de actitud.


----------



## Felson (2 Ene 2023)

Ninguno me da ganas de matar, pero sí de estar muerto; por ejemplo, "hoja de ruta" y "como no puede ser de otra manera" (el de "hoja de ruta" se puede aprovechar para llamar, por "equivocación", "hijo de ruta", al de la "hoja de ruta", sin faltar a nadie.


----------



## Abc123CBA (2 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> "violencia vicaria"



Suicidio extendido.


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2023)

"repentinitis" en vez de "repentinismo".

Qatar en vez de Catar:






Se escribe Catar, no Qatar


Catar en árabe se escribirá a su manera. Qatar es la transcripción al inglés, que no tenemos que copiar en español, pues en español la q no se combina con la a, escribiéndose siempre "ca" o "ka", nunca "qa". Como siempre, la gentuza de los periodistas estropeando el idioma, y la gente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alas97 (2 Ene 2023)

Men

Ilustro, para no crear confusión.


----------



## Fubitso (2 Ene 2023)

Terminaciones en -ardo en vez de -azo. Como por ejemplo temardo musical


----------



## Xάος (2 Ene 2023)

Bandas juveniles.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ene 2023)

Fubitso dijo:


> Terminaciones en -ardo en vez de -azo. Como por ejemplo temardo musical



Nardo en ver de nazo. Por ejemplo, me chupas el nardo, en lugar de me chupas el nazo.


----------



## El Caga Chele (2 Ene 2023)

''El POINT''
Ese puto anglicismo me da arcadas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

Resiliente o resilienta.


----------



## DonJulián (2 Ene 2023)

Cringe, basado, bro, hater, "en plan..." y toda la basura relacionada con la jerga que hablan muchos imbéciles mezclada con anglicismos de mierda.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Ene 2023)

- "Inteligencia emocional", un sofisma progre que en realidad quiere decir manipulación de las emociones...por ejemplo alguien que simula que es tu hamijo para sacarte algo. Odioso el concepto y quienes lo utilizan con una evidente intención hipócrita y traicionera.

-"Poner en valor", una frase que se les oye mucho últimamente a los politicastros masones refiriendose por ejemplo a monumentos o yacimientos arqueológicos,... hablando un lenguaje de mercachifles cuentagarbanzos de mierda como si fuera de su propiedad y lo fueran a poner en venta cuando en realidad se trata de PATRIMONIO PÚBLICO...en lugar de ésto podrían "restaurar", "dar a conocer", "divulgar" ....pero decir que van a "poner en valor" unas ruinas romanas es de catetos ignorantes de esos que han estudiado Cienciahjj Hempresauriales y repiten como loritos la jerga que le oían al profesor (hay mas de un concejal de pueblo que se ajusta a éste perfil, ojo  ).


----------



## Mission (2 Ene 2023)

Neologismo o no, me da repelus esta,

Osco en vez de os comeríais.


----------



## Manteka (2 Ene 2023)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Prefiero un anglicismo a un panchitismo



No mame, wey. Esas pendenadas gringas me valen verga


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 Ene 2023)

"Generadora de contenido".

O lo que es lo mismo, puta onlyfanera.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Suicidio ampliado. Discriminacion positiva



Suicidio ampliado es para dar de ostias hasta en el DNI a cualquiera que lo diga....

Osea, un padre que mata a sus hijos para hacer daño a su pareja por divorcio, maltrato etc es VIOLENCIA de GENERO/MACHISTA/VICARIA.
Pero si la asesina es una mujer que lo hace para hacer daño a su pareja y luego la pareja se suicida es SUICIDIO AMPLIADO.

Quien haga estas cosas contra niños/hijos no son más que unos asquerosos y repugnantes asesinos que si no se suicidan en el acto, merecen LA PENA DE MUERTE.

La periodista/cuentista/telemierdista que lo dijo, debió de recibir OSTIAS en la cara durante mínimo una hora, por imbécil por hija puta y por tratarnos a los televidentes de BORREGOS.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Ene 2023)

asebuche dijo:


> Feminazi, excepcionalmente, debe salvarse de la quema porque es dar a probar al enemigo de su propia medicina



No molestes giliprogre.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

Euron G. dijo:


> "Shurmano"
> 
> "Soy auténtica"
> 
> ...



Lo de mi Mano es que es la ostia...l.

*"Shurmanos mi mano me ha dejado, estoy muy mal..."*

Yo  ¿Te has amputado una mano? Normal que estes mal.


----------



## Sonico (2 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Bueno, en general el inglés es muchisimo más adecuado para tratar cualquier tema técnico, al español se le va la pinza con las definiciones en una cantidad insoportable de ocasiones. Yo desde hace 30 años que me meti en un grupo de traducción de documentación técnica no uso el español para mis documentos técnicos. En economía del lenguaje, concreción técnica y facilidad de memorización el inglés gana por goleada a los demas idiomas occidentales.



Y para las letras de las canciones pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> "Shurmanos mi mano me ha dejado, estoy muy mal..."



Qué patetico.


----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Ene 2023)

-Postureo.
-Me renta (por me compensa, me conviene, me sale a cuenta).
-Cuerpo sin vida (por cadáver).
-Frío no, *LO SIGUIENTE.*
-Fiscalidad de geometría variable.
-WTF.
-¿Me entiendes? ¿Entiendes lo que te digo? ¿Sabes lo que te quiero decir?
-Jugar un papel (por desempeñar, cumplir, interpretar).
-Miembro viril (por pene, pito o polla).


----------



## saturn (3 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Qatar en vez de Catar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué horror tío, catar es probar un alimento o bebida. El país para mí siempre será Qatar, lo q digan unos señores trasnochados, me trae sin cuidado.


----------



## qbit (3 Ene 2023)

saturn dijo:


> Qué horror tío, catar es probar un alimento o bebida. El país para mí siempre será Qatar, lo q digan unos señores trasnochados, me trae sin cuidado.



Qué hostias trasnochados. Tú que eres un borrego y absorbes cual esponja el lenguaje basura de los periodistas. Igual que absorbes eso, absorberás cualquier mierda que quieran transmitir. No eres dueño de tu mente ni tienes ninún orgullo nacional, lingüístico.


----------



## eloy_85 (3 Ene 2023)

proactivo
carga inversa
crecimiento negativo
progenitor distino de la madre


----------



## Yarará Guazú (3 Ene 2023)

Aplicar


----------



## eloy_85 (3 Ene 2023)

Determino las siguientes variantes:

- incorporaciones vía niños rata, muy basadas en el gaming, streaming y con gran carga de anglicismos. Vienen a suponer el cambio generacional natural.
- incorporaciones vía pancholandia, promocionados por medios, cine, musica, etc. Incluenciados por el catetismo, analfabetismo y en general el idioma español mal hablado.

Y la aún peor:
- Incorporaciones con calzador de neolengua orwelliana vía oficial con la finalidad de que las palabras , su uso, cree una significación sesgada del concepto y en general el tema que pueda ocupar: migrante, heternormativo, derechas, machismos, empoderamiento, "joven", suicidio ampliado, violencia vicaria, etc.


----------



## Joputa (3 Ene 2023)

Normalizar-Normalización. El que viva por Mordor sabe de lo que hablo.


----------



## Strokeholm (3 Ene 2023)

Vulnerable


----------



## Barruno (3 Ene 2023)

Topar. De poner un tope a los precios

Viene de "top".

Hasta este año, esa palabra no existía


En la Rae (que tambien es el coño de la Bernarda pero bueno) dice que es toparse von alguien.


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> O copichuela, igual de repugnante. O "ponme un correito mañana para recordármelo" para decir "envíame o mándame mañana un CORREO para recordármelo". Cada vez que escucho eso de "ponme un correito" me sale un sarpullido por toda la piel. Por no hablar de toda la mierda de anglicismos usados en entornos empresariales: CEO, deadline, el environment, el meeting, mandatorio....



Pues no vayas a Suiza. Sólo hablan con diminutivos. Son niños grandes.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Ene 2023)

_nuditismo_, _nuditistas_

Defienden el derecho de los ciudadanos a la desnudez en cualquier lugar 














Nacen los «nuditistas»


Defienden el derecho de los ciudadanos a la desnudez en cualquier lugar y por ahora han conseguido que el alcalde de Barcelona les financie un tríptico informativo y les respete




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## eloy_85 (3 Ene 2023)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> _nuditismo_, _nuditistas_
> 
> Defienden el derecho de los ciudadanos a la desnudez en cualquier lugar
> 
> ...



eso no era nudismo, nudista?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Ene 2023)

eloy_85 dijo:


> eso no era nudismo, nudista?



nudismo solo en ciertos campings y algunas playas; _nuditismo _en cualquier sitio.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Karma bueno dijo:


> fijos discontinuos...



Hay que reconocer que era más fácil cambiar el nombre a `fijos discontinuos´ que crear empleo y sus votantes no se van a dar cuenta.


----------

